# need lawyer recommendation in Queretaro



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone in the Querétaro area have a good recommendation for an immigration lawyer? I have an issue that is too complex for me to fix by myself, and need/want one that specializes in Immigration issues. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

I see you post is a little old but just wondering if you got the imagration thing worked out. If not I live in Qro and married to a lawyer and she can take care of everything let me know i will pass you the numbers if your interested.


----------

